# Wrench organization



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm going to try to organize my wrenches again. I don't like having a bin full of them and having to shuffle them all around to find the 3/8" or 9mm wrench. 

I also inherited some odd wrenches in 32nds and 64ths so the commercially available stuff probably wouldn't work or be stupid expensive. 

What do you do for your storage? 

Matt


----------



## btuser (Oct 24, 2013)

Let me know when you've got it figured out.  I'm still on the quest for the one wrench that rules them all.

"Hey! This thing grips like a gator! "


----------



## festerw (Oct 24, 2013)

Depends how you'd like to store them.

There are some products out there that aren't crazy expensive.  I've also seen just foam trimmed to fit tool box drawers with slots cut in to put the wrenches in.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/HANSEN-Universal-Wrench-Rack-5NLN5

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/CLC-SocketTool-Roll-Pouch-4ZB62

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/WESTWARD-Wrench-Roll-Case-5MZL3

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/WESTWARD-Magnetic-Wrench-Rack-5NND7?Pid=search


----------



## homebrewz (Oct 24, 2013)

I hung a piece of lath between two studs in the garage and then put drywall screws across the length of the lath.


----------



## heat seeker (Oct 24, 2013)

homebrewz said:


> I hung a piece of lath between two studs in the garage and then put drywall screws across the length of the lath.



And you could use a marker to write the size next to the screws. That way you'll know which one is missing, and you'll find it easier to find the wrench you're looking for.


----------



## semipro (Oct 24, 2013)

Where do you store the wrenches?
Portable (handheld) toolbox, roll-around tool box with a drawer, wall, other?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 24, 2013)

Most of them are in this:

http://www.harborfreight.com/mercha...drawer-gloss-red-industrial-uality-68784.html

It's one of the HF jems.  I thought of getting the top piece, but I think I have enough storage with out it... so far.

http://www.harborfreight.com/mercha...orage/red-roller-cabinet-top-chest-68787.html

The rest are in a smaller Craftsman drawer unit that I picked up in HS.  

Matt


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 24, 2013)

I put a line of screws in an area near my work bench and then organized them according to size and type (metric vs. non-metric) . . . this has worked out pretty well for me. Now I have to do something similar for the jumble of sockets in my toolbox.


----------



## fossil (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## midwestcoast (Oct 24, 2013)

At home I have 2 little racks like festerw's first link. one metric, one imperial. Mine are Craftsman & maybe $5. They hang on my hillbilly pegboard (old panelling with finish nails) for one-off use and when I need a few at once I can take down the whole set.
At work I bought roll pouches like festerw's 2'nd link. Mounted on pegboard hooks. They work about the same, but less likely to drop one while carrying.  
If I find a device that automatically returns the wrench to the proper slot I'll be all set.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 25, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> I put a line of screws in an area near my work bench and then organized them according to size and type (metric vs. non-metric) . . . this has worked out pretty well for me. Now I have to do something similar for the jumble of sockets in my toolbox.



I picked up a few more of these in the 3 sizes:

http://www.harborfreight.com/hand-tools/sockets-ratchets/1-4-quarter-inch-socket-rail-39721.html

They are a little light on the quality compared to my other cheapies that I got years ago, but hold them well enough and for a dollar each I can't complain.

Matt


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 25, 2013)

I use of these from various manufactures.




Keeps them sorted by type and size.


----------



## semipro (Oct 25, 2013)

EatenByLimestone said:


> Most of them are in this:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/mercha...drawer-gloss-red-industrial-uality-68784.html
> 
> ...


I prefers these in drawers. (from Festerw's post above)
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/HANSEN-Universal-Wrench-Rack-5NLN5  
For combination wrenches I alternate their storage direction by size (closed end versus open end).  That way its easy to identify the sizes without having to read the lettering.
Here's an interesting arrangement with two organizer types.   I use both types.  This is not my drawer, way too neat.


----------



## gzecc (Oct 26, 2013)

I agree with semipro, however I wish mine looked like that.


----------



## greg13 (Nov 3, 2013)

This is one of the cases where you need to find a tool truck (Snap on, Matco, Mac etc) and see what they have. The racks we pros use are hard to find outside of the dealers that service the pros.  You can also check their web sites, but I like to actually see what I'm buying.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 3, 2013)

If you have enough drawers you can dedicate one for each type and just lay them down in order. Take one out, use it, and then put it back. I have a large HF toolbox that allows me to do this and I can always find the wrenches.

Before that I had the big clothes pin thing that is just a big loop where you put each wrench on in order and when you need a particular wrench you spin around the opening in the clothes pin until your desired wrench is at the opening and then retrieve it. 

I don't want to leave wrenches out hanging on a wall. Too many relatives and friends have lost tools this way.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 4, 2013)

I do the laid out in order in the drawer plan. It works well if you have the drawer space....as long as you don't take too many out at a time.


----------



## MDFisherman (Nov 14, 2013)

I hang mine On pegboard. Endless amount of expansion I have my metric standard 6 and 12 point all separated


----------



## jeffesonm (Nov 15, 2013)

No help on the wrenches... mine are also annoying me in a big pile.

But I did recently buy a set of these for my sockets and am seriously loving them


----------

